# Auto Detox Vs Mitsubishi Evo 9 FQ360



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

On the cards Sunday was this beautiful black Evo 9 FQ340, booked in for a 1 day enhancement machine polish + High grade wax upgrade.










Sunday morning I was off up the motorway to sunny Cheshire, was greeted by the owner on arrival & by the cleanest Evo I have ever seen !










Why was I there ? The owner being a perfectionist wanted the swirling removed he also pointed out a couple of areas he was not happy with that wanted extra attention paying to, no problem

First up a good clean of the wheel arches with G101 (multi purpose cleaner) cut about 8:1 with water I used a long handled Vikan brush with long bristles that gets into the tighter areas very well, I also cleaned the tyres with G101 to remove an old tyre dressing that might be on there to help the new tyre dressing bond better later.

Wheels as the Evo was sporting virtually brand new Advans I used the G101 again & some brushes as there was no real need for anything stronger as they were very clean, arches & wheels were thoroughly rinsed with the pressure washer after cleaning.

Bodywork, this was first covered in a layer of foam, this is a way of pre-cleaning the vehicle helping remove dirt, gritt & grime from the paint giving you as clean a surface to wash before you touch it with you wash mitt, I used ValetPro p/h neutral foam through a heavy duty foam lance, this was left to dwell for a few minutes before being rinsed off at high pressure thoroughly ensuring all surfaces nooks & gaps are rinsed out of any residue, dirt & grime.










Wash stage was taken care of using two buckets + gritt guards, one bucket filled with clean water the other with a shampoo solution, washed from the top down, roof, glass, bonnet, boot, panels etc & then sills & other low flying bits of carbon !










Next stage of the wash routine before polishing is to take care of any tar deposits, I use Autosmart tardis & have done for years it does exactly what it does on the tin disolve tar ! a light mist to the lower portions of all the car & then followed up by a gently wiping over with a misted micro fibre cloth to gently remove the now runny tar I personally bin the cloth after use as Tardis is quite pungent & if you wash the cloth it tend to stink out my washer ! Not good.. Again rinsed off with the pressure washer










Clay stage, Today I used Swissvax paint rubber a lovely clay & just one in my collection ! a piece was chose & kneaded into a small patty gently flattened, lubed up, placed on the paintwork, gently worked back & forth folding when necessary & checked regularly for any debris, the car was very clean of contaminants only a small amount was removed from the whole car only backing up my first thoughts of how clean the car was. Final rinse of vehicle

Drying, was taken care of using 2 x plush drying towels & various micro fibre cloths for shuts, engine bay & alloys.










Paint readings, were taken all over the car all were healthy, excellent.

Tape, taping up was done with my usual masking tape 3M 3434 blue leaving no residue when removed it's strong but gentle & well worth the cost per roll.

Defects:
































































Polishing, the car was polished with my usual Makita 9227cb rotary polisher wearing a 3M hook & loop soft backing plate + 3M yellow polishing pad 106fa was the polish of choice which left a real nice finish & cut through the swirls no problem but in my hunt for better correction I took a gamble & tried something else which left a real nice finish & cut through the remaining defects leaving not a perfect finish (this is not possible in one day) but a very nice one, although this was to prove a step too far on this soft Japanese paint & left a finish I just was not happy with so at the end of day 1 I chatted with the owner & came back the following day to refine the finish with a 3M blue waffle & Menzerna 85RD to leave a crisp, glossy look the Evo deserved.

A cheeky 50:50 on the drivers rear quarter:










After machining, tape was removed, car dusted down (with my duster ! ha ha) & airline. IPA was misted onto paintwork & gently wiped off in order to remove any polish residue that might be left over & leave a clean surface to wax onto.

After polishing & before wax application shots under the brinkmann:
































































Wax of choice for the car by the owner was Vintage, applied by it's own applicator & left to cure for about 30mins

Wax on:










Mean while I took care of:
· Alloys - Waxed with Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax
· Tyres - Chemical Guys new look trim gel
· Exhaust - Peek metal polish by hand & buffed with a micro fibre cloth
· Glass - Swissvax Crystal

Wax buffed off & my equipment tidied up I inspected the car with a light source & gave the wax a final light buff to finish a little while later.

Final shots:











































































































































































































































Thanks for reading & all comments welcomed 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on Baz :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks bang on to me!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice work, car looks ace.:thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Great work. It must've been quite a challenge to meet the clients expectations. That car was looking good already to start with but yet you managed to take it to the next level; good job!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work as always barry:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, prob one of the cleanest befores ive seen


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That was mega cleanlooking before, but its even better now


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

very professional job there mate, im impressed !


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

tip top, made the car look even beter than it did


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

awesome work, but what was the final combination for correction and finishing polish?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Totally stunning finish. going green with envy here. 

Great detail and lots of good insight, many thanks indeed,was a pleasure to look at your work.


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great work! All credit to the owner too!


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Terrific job Barry , but for that ultimate finish surely it would benefit from a full wet sanding ? 

Still got a touch of orange peel to it 


Mega job tho on a mega car


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> excellent work as always barry:thumb:


Thanks Jay appreciate it mate 



bigdw said:


> awesome work, but what was the final combination for correction and finishing polish?


My experiment was P0203s on a yellow pad & while this worked a treat it left the tiniest of holograms & I mean tiny, so I refined with Menz' 85rd on a blue 3M pad which took them out nicely & left a clear crisp finish ready for wax, cheers 



Mr Face said:


> Totally stunning finish. going green with envy here.
> 
> Great detail and lots of good insight, many thanks indeed,was a pleasure to look at your work.


Thank you ! To be honest the pleasure was all mine to work on such a beauty 



k6gixer said:


> Terrific job Barry , but for that ultimate finish surely it would benefit from a full wet sanding ?
> 
> Still got a touch of orange peel to it
> 
> Mega job tho on a mega car


Ha Ha yes full wet sand would give that ultimate show stopping look, if i had my way I would have each car for a week ! But alas I have to work within the confines of budget (unfortunately !) 

Thanks for the kind words gent's

Regards
Baz


----------



## ollie-evocab (Sep 29, 2008)

Top notch work there mate, looks absolutely stunning. No wonder he was over the moon with the job you did. Simply superb buddy. 

Ollie


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great piece of work on a very very nice car.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gorgeous car. How would I kill for one of those.

Excellent work as usual. Well done.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Great work, black cars really do look good when detailed... and an EVO especially.


----------



## dandg (Dec 5, 2007)

I see what you mean when you said it was looking really pretty!

Superb job, cracking finish. From the first initial pics, it looked like you were gonna have a tough job to improve it but the afters speak for themselves.

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks amazing!!

Paintwork looks flawless :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Gorgeous car. How would I kill for one of those.
> 
> Excellent work as usual. Well done.


Thanks Mate, I would too ! 



Tone Loc said:


> Great work, black cars really do look good when detailed... and an EVO especially.


Cheers mate & I agree 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Stunning car and stunning work......

Love your graphics on the van too is that a vehicle wrap??


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> Stunning car and stunning work......
> 
> Love your graphics on the van too is that a vehicle wrap??


Cheers appreciate the kind words mate,

The graphics are new only done about 2 weeks ago now, it's a 1/3 wrap covering the back doors & rear quarter panels, with over laid lettering in mettalic graphite (I cant think of the exact name !) it sparkles in the sun lol, the detail he went into was great all over laid stripe faded, white lettering was laid first then other was on top etc took 2 of them most of the day, he did an excellent job I'm very impressed looks much better in the flesh & when it's clean ... 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Cheers appreciate the kind words mate,
> 
> The graphics are new only done about 2 weeks ago now, it's a 1/3 wrap covering the back doors & rear quarter panels, with over laid lettering in mettalic graphite (I cant think of the exact name !) it sparkles in the sun lol, the detail he went into was great all over laid stripe faded, white lettering was laid first then other was on top etc took 2 of them most of the day, he did an excellent job I'm very impressed looks much better in the flesh & when it's clean ...
> 
> ...


Does look really good Baz really eye catching :thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Barry for doing my car 
Yes, it was very, very, clean before I had the detail done, however as shown in the pics it did have a few light swirls which I wanted removed. 

After - WOW what a deep gloss it had!!! & the vintage wax too just topped it off!!
Pity the sun was not out on the 2nd day to show just how deep that gloss was!!

Was it worth the 19/20 hours detail.........










What do you think


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Barry/Stallion. A job very well done indeed but I agree, the cleanest start point of any detail I've ever seen...well done Andy (Stallion)


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

superb job m8 . 
book marking this page as i have a blue evo ix too and your choice of products are going to be bought in bulk lol


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

lovley looking car, not quite sure on the wheels thought. Great job


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i thought u might have posted up the after piccies first by mistake  looked awesome to start, but you can clearly see the improvements after! good stuff!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stallion said:


> Thanks Barry for doing my car
> Yes, it was very, very, clean before I had the detail done, however as shown in the pics it did have a few light swirls which I wanted removed.
> 
> After - WOW what a deep gloss it had!!! & the vintage wax too just topped it off!!
> ...


My pleasure Stallion, unfortunately the sun seems to run & hide when I even think about getting the camera out at the moment lol

I very happy you are pleased with the result,

Regards
Baz


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

excellent job one hell of a deep finish ...


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Barry/Stallion. A job very well done indeed but I agree, the cleanest start point of any detail I've ever seen...well done Andy (Stallion)


Yeah, I always, look after my pride & joy!!!! It was v.clean to begin with but I really paid Barry for :buffer: & deep gloss shine :thumb:



scottmmw said:


> lovley looking car, not quite sure on the wheels thought. Great job


Each to there own 



Sandro said:


> i thought u might have posted up the after piccies first by mistake  looked awesome to start, but you can clearly see the improvements after! good stuff!


Thats my fault for :detailer: to much 



Auto Detox said:


> My pleasure Stallion, unfortunately the sun seems to run & hide when I even think about getting the camera out at the moment lol
> 
> I very happy you are pleased with the result,
> 
> ...


yeah it was a shame Barry, Mr sun kept hiding on day 2  but results were worth the effort in the end - Roll on next year :doublesho



nuttynil said:


> excellent job one hell of a deep finish ...


Indeed it is - & you ALL know pics dont do these shots any justice Its even better in the flesh


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats a beautiful Evo. Great work, looks fantastic


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks cracking Baz.:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome! I want it!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Curtiz said:


> Thats a beautiful Evo. Great work, looks fantastic


Cheers Curtiz :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Looks cracking Baz.:thumb:


Thanks Rob 



MickCTR said:


> Awesome! I want it!


It is an awesome car & like you I want one too ! 

Regards
Baz


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

MickCTR said:


> Awesome! I want it!


always for sale for the right £££££££££££££££££


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job on an amazing car!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Stallion said:


> always for sale for the right £££££££££££££££££


Haha, I saw a stunning FQ360 in red just before I settled on the S2K. If I did 6k a year and had a garage I wouldn't have hesitated. :wall:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Allblackdup said:


> Great job on an amazing car!


Thanks mate

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Extremel clean before, stunning finish after :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cracking work!!


----------



## Nickh2007 (Apr 30, 2007)

*wow*

:buffer:

Ages since I posted - but this is amazing - love the car and the finish...


----------



## schaeffs (Mar 27, 2009)

That is simply stunning!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nickh2007 said:


> :buffer:
> 
> Ages since I posted - but this is amazing - love the car and the finish...


ha ha dragged you out of retirement !  Thanks Baz



schaeffs said:


> That is simply stunning!!


Thanks mate 

Regards
Baz


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

PERFECT write-up, into the detail with every information one needs..thx a lot mate! cracking job  made my day


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

shabba said:


> PERFECT write-up, into the detail with every information one needs..thx a lot mate! cracking job  made my day


Thanks Mr Shabba 

Baz


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

looks sweet very very clean


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

mean looking car. Nice work!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

phil440 said:


> looks sweet very very clean





ViewWise said:


> mean looking car. Nice work!


Thanks gent's
Baz


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

thought it was clean until the 50-50 shots some difference stunin work.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Sensational car, match by sensational work


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love your work!


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning,fantastic finish on a beautiful car.i want one:argie:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top work:thumb: nice depth to the paintwork, excellent photo's


----------



## Dave_R27 (Apr 9, 2009)

Top job done there, the Evo looked fantastic :thumb:

The finishing polish had fantastic results! 

Quick question for Baz....This has probably been explained before, but just to recap (for future reference )....

You experimented with Menz Power Finish (203s) and then refined the finish with Menz Final finish (85RD)?? Is this correct??

On soft Jap paint, in your opinion would using Menz 85RD 3.02 or 203s be too harsh? Would I be best using 106FA instead??

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

clcollins said:


> Sensational car, match by sensational work


Thanks mate 



saxoboy07 said:


> Top work:thumb: nice depth to the paintwork, excellent photo's


Cheers, the pic's would have been so much better if ths sun would have shown its yellow face ! But they are ok 



Dave_R27 said:


> Top job done there, the Evo looked fantastic :thumb:
> 
> The finishing polish had fantastic results!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

on past evo's with soft paint 106fa has been enough for swirl removal but for heavier defects the 203s is a good choice & once followed up with 85rd gave a great result, but this was this car & we all know it might not work on the next black evo with soft paint but gives something to work on

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Sandman (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello! Such a great work, you really did take the car appearance to the next level. Good job!

I'm going to work on this car tomorrow, i guess. So, i was searching for a topic... about the Evo IX paint characteristics. As i read from the last post, the jap's paint is soft? What you suggest me about the EVO 9 paint. I'm using 3M abrasives. 

Cheers,
Sandman


----------

